# progesterone dropping at 6 weeks, is this the verdict already?



## Tysia

i will have my Hcg results in about 6 hours, but I already know that my progesterone dropped from 20.3 at 21 dpo, to 15.4 at 26 dpo.
(at 21 dpo my results were perfect)

should i already assume it's another miscarriage?
i do not want false hope
i'd be grateful for advice


----------



## BeachChica

From what I understand progesterone levels can fluctuate so I think your doctor may need to do a couple tests to see then trends. If you are low did your doctor mention taking progesterone?

Good luck!


----------



## BeachChica

From what I understand progesterone levels can fluctuate so I think your doctor may need to do a couple tests to see then trends. If you are low did your doctor mention taking progesterone?

Good luck!


----------



## confusedprego

Progesterone can be supported during the pregnancy, and 15.4 is still considered within the normal range of the first trimester. I wouldn't get too down just yet and discuss your options with your doctor. You might just need another test and see if it's ok now or if progesterone supplements would help. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Tysia

Thank you so much for your answers!!


You won't believe what actually happened to me...
After I got the news about my lower progesterone, I was supposed to call six hours later to get my Hcg result.
So I called, Hcg more than doubled, and when I mentioned progesterone again, the nurse looked at the paper and told me it was.... 22.2!!!!!!!!!!!
So it didn't drop at all!
The result they gave me in the morning was wrong!
I couldn't believe it, I was already ready to be saying goodbye to my baby.....

Right now I'll try to stay more calm and not jump immediately to the worst possible conclusion....


----------



## confusedprego

That's great news!!! so glad to hear it!! :) :) 

It's easy to freak out after losing a baby, I know I've already had my share and I haven't even been pregnant for a week!!


----------



## BeachChica

Tysia - that's great news! Congratulations!


----------



## GodWilling

Tysia that's wonderful!!! I wanted to share with you that my progesterone level was 18 at 4 weeks pregnant which my doctor felt was good but he did put me on 200 mg of prometrium as a little insurance. I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow but still nervous. However, I pray a lot and put it in the hands of God.


----------

